# Backslide



## fatherof3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, the emotions i haven't felt in some time came back today.....I was doing very well and for some reason today has triggerd it...She has her new place and seems to be doing just fine, maybe that's it, i dk...She has her friends that have a new place to gather and i have no one....My bed is gone, most of my stuff in the house, and i need glasses to see my tv......Is it possible to Love and hate someone at the same time....That's how i feel........Hope tomorrow is better....


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The emotions will cycle for some time I’m afraid but the bad times should be less harsh and shorter in duration with time. You elected to separate from your wife for good reasons. Her EA and PA were hard blows. You’ve stated you didn’t think you could ever trust her again so if you were together what emotions would you be feeling now. Not fun I’m sure. Seeing you wife move on in life is likely what triggered the back slide. Do the same and move on. Rekindle friendships and get into social experiences so you can develop the kind relationships you need to feel better and not alone. Hang tough F03. It will get better.


----------



## fatherof3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks amp, i really appreciate the encouragemant...today is surely a day that not many posotives come to mind, but it helps alot to hear support and give me a boost....Thanks again....


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Your emotions will look like a graph of highs and lows over the weeks and months. But it will be an ascending graph. Good luck.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

3,

Ever think of going out and spreading your wings as a man.

My god did this help me immedaitely after my end.

It raised my esteem, manhood and pride.


----------



## fatherof3 (Jan 13, 2009)

you know, as odd as this sounds, i went out not to long ago but i felt like i didn't belong or i was doing something wrong. guess that's what 15 yrs of marriage will do for you....


----------

